
Why ActivityPub Is the Future - berkes
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2018/06/why-activitypub-is-the-future/
======
verdverm
Shatter the social and news medias!

Rebuild on a decentralized system of trust without blockchain (totally
possible in my understanding)

Separate the data from the interfaces

~~~
riffic
> decentralized system of trust

no need to reinvent the wheel when DNS exists.

~~~
verdverm
Eh? Not following, how does the postal system of the internet relate to
breaking up the social and news media machines? If anything, it needs to be
strengthened with something like HNS

~~~
riffic
With ActivityPub, you can have news media and public agencies prove their own
legitimacy through their own domain names.

Example, you'd expect an ActivityPub instance on "cnn.com" to represent the
CNN corporation, and you'd also expect one that exists on "nj.gov" to
represent the state of New Jersey. What would you propose instead? I don't
know what HNS is.

edit: Oh, I'm assuming you're referring to the Handshake experimental root.

~~~
verdverm
[https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org) is one of the very few good use
cases for a public permissionless blockchain. It essentially will supercede
ICANN

I'm all about that activity pub, my point is more that we should pass
legislation to force social media companies to comply with the format, much
like the US healthcare system and FIHR.

This would enable competition in interface, data custody and monetization
strategy while allowing better interoperability. Should this be successful,
I'd expect the news orgs to shatter much like social media had. The idea is
that in an AP based decentralized system, competition around trust and truth
could happen, as well as the greater echo chamber effect.

There's a lot more to say here, but we could start with an ActivityPub / FHIR
like legislation against the social media system.

~~~
riffic
> pass legislation to force social media companies to comply with the format

I think it'll be easier if legislation is passed requiring public officials /
agencies to use the format, on public infrastructure.

Again, DNS exists, why re-invent the wheel? ICANN/IETF is not going anywhere.

~~~
verdverm
The DNS / ICANN is separate from the legislation. We have successfully passed
legislation to force healthcare data and systems to be interoperable. We'll
see how that goes, but I do believe our country would have the appetite for a
similar set of laws. The equivalent of HIPAA & FIHR for our digital lives. The
CCPA is a start, and perhaps a state level version of a national digital
identity HIPAA like law. The second half, FIHR like standard, could easily
have a convincing case made for it and I see little opportunity for a case to
be made by these companies that would be able to sway their users the other
way. Pretty sure everyone would absolutely love a world like that.

